# Power Sand + Flourite



## HotSauce (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi guys!!

I'm wondering if it is possible to use the power sand (and the other Ada stuff for the substrate) under flourite...just to avoide the issue of hardness and ph lowering.
What do you think about this matter?

Thanks for the replies!!

Bye

Matteo

sorry if i've done some mistake with the english, but I'm italian, and I'm not use to write in English


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

You know I don't mean to sound sarcastic but I feel this post just has to be answered this way. Sorry, I don't mean to offend you. I have always pondered on doing this method but why waste hard earn money on good substrate! Everyone asks but no one answers or tries it on their own. So why don't you try alittle experiment and let all the people here how it goes. Try it in a small tank and report back to us. Thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

One of the fun things to do in this hobby is experiment. I wouldn't consider experimenting with a 100 gallon tank, but I have done a few experiments with my 45 gallon tank, and I now have a 10 gallon tank so I can do more of them, at minimum cost and risk. The idea of mixing Flourite and powersand could be tried cheaply in a 10 gallon tank, so for those who see some promise in that, watch craigslist for a cheap 10 gallon tank and start an experiment!


----------

